# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Log

## tarmyg

Been logging in a different place for a long time but figured I'll do this one again. The goal has shifted and is, probably, different from most of the people on here. I started pushing towards a physique competition last year around this time, but then COVID-19 hit, and I also re-evaluated what I wanted to do. I had never felt better and performed better than when I was doing CrossFit, which I stopped almost 2-years ago. I re-started that in my current location, and I love it! Going to compete again, and as I was number one in the last place, I hope to be even better here where the trainers and the people around me are top-level athletes. 
Goal one: (That is almost finished). I was a bit chubby, so all things CrossFit was a bit heavy to perform. It was especially running (insert Kelkel mocking comment here :Multi: ) and all sorts of gymnastics movements. I started at 201lb on August 23 and clocked in at 180lb this morning. Beyond some extra test, I ate a keto diet (Because it works like magic for my body) but did not add any other stimulants. Shooting for another 3-5lb for safety and then eat at maintenance and add in carbs again. Running now is a vast difference, commented on by one of the coaches, "Wow, did not expect that one," he said! 

I'll start posting my workouts also as I know it will be very different from most other training posted here. I have focused zero on strength during the diet, obviously, but do not need much more to compete.

Wednesday workout:

Empty Barbell Weightlifting Warm Up
3 Rounds
Behind the Neck Snatch Press x5
Overhead Squat x5
Snatch Balance x5
Snatch Grip High Pull x5
Snatch Pull Under x5
Muscle Snatch x5

WOD 1
21-15-9 reps of:
Overhead Squat, 115 lbs
Push Jerk, 115 lbs
TIME: 6min 1sec

WOD 2
4 rounds, each round for time, of:
8 Bar Facing Burpees
12 Front Rack Lunges, 135 lbs
Run, 200 m
Resting 3 mins between each round.
TIME: 9 mins 28 secs | (2 mins), (2 mins 8 secs), (2 mins 32 secs), and (2 mins 48 secs)

Will probably forget to log back and forth but it's more to keep myself on track I am doing it anyways.

----------


## scotty51312

look like a hell of a workout! keep it up brother

----------


## tarmyg

Spent 33-minutes on this one today.

----------


## wango

That perpendicular rowing machine against gravity would be tough I imagine.

----------


## tarmyg

Breakfast. Eggs, bacon bits and a leftover burger.

----------


## tarmyg

> Breakfast. Eggs, bacon bits and a leftover burger.

----------


## almostgone

Fried onions @ breakfast? I like that along with the hamburger and eggs.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Fried onions @ breakfast? I like that along with the hamburger and eggs.


I was thinking it was a sort of hash or something hard to tell

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch. Sausage, Brussel sprouts, and sour cream. Some passion fruit for dessert.

----------


## tarmyg

Some updated pictures. About 25lb lighter as of today and my performance have DRAMATICALLY improved. Switching food and training over to competition mode in no more than 2-3 weeks. Super excited as I truly feel like I got a chance to compete among the best 

Some updated pictures of my small ass. While I do not care about esthetic looks at the moment always fun to look more ripped.

----------


## ghettoboyd

you look great brother lean as fuck keep it up...

----------


## tarmyg

Raised calories to 3000 today. Light enough as it is for running now and everything I need.

Todays training

Warm-up x 3
Light jog 100m
10 Barbell backsquats
10 Barbell deads
5 strict pullups

Workout
5 rounds for time
400m running
12 Powercleans @135
8 thrusters @ 135

Finisher
L-Sit
Max effort x 4, rest 1-min between each effort

----------


## tarmyg

Nice to be eating carbs again. Landing at 3200/day. 

Workout one
12:00 AMRAP:
9 Strict Pull-ups
24 Box Jumps, 24 in

AMRAP 12 mins: Strict Pull-ups and Box Jumps : 6 rounds + 9 Strict Pull-ups + 2 Box Jumps | 209 reps

Workout two
Not timed
4 rounds of:
Single Arm Kettlebell Overhead Carry, 70 lbs, 100 m
30 Russian Kettlebell Swings, 70 lbs
Plank Hold, 1 min

----------


## tarmyg

Some simple 5x5 today.

----------


## tarmyg

30-min on a C2 bike at 145 pulse. 

Worked legs after that as the elite weightlifting crew was there using the other areas. 

Stomach still looks ok when at 3500/day. Going to keep increasing this until I realize its to much. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tarmyg

Here is tonights dinner. Burgers. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tarmyg

Good Olympic weightlifting today

Warmup 
400m rowing
3 rounds
10 scorpions 
10 cross
10 hollow rock
10 arch rock
10 air squats
10 shoulder taps
10 push-ups

Snatch balance
5x2, 3x2, 1x4

Snatch
2s up until 80-90% then
2x8

Clean and jerk
1+2x8




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tarmyg

Bought this to use for lunches to not have to prep everything. Highly recommended! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty heavy workout today. Realized my lower back is NOT strong enough. 

Warmup
Every 1-min for 10-minutes, alternating between. 
100lb Dball hold, 45s
Jumping squats, 45s

WoD
7-rounds for time:
7 Dball squat cleans
100ft Dball carry in front
7 Burpee Box Jump
100ft Dball carry in front

Lower back is BEYOND smoked

----------


## tarmyg

No training since Monday but donated blood for the first time since we moved to this new temporary home of ours. Cool thing they do, you could get a gift (T-shirt, socks etc) or choose to donate some money to the cancer fund for kids and adults. Pretty easy choice right there but not seen that as an incentive before.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Cool thing they do, you could get a gift (T-shirt, socks etc) or choose to donate some money to the cancer fund for kids and adults. Pretty easy choice right there but not seen that as an incentive before.


So what size shirt did you get???

----------


## tarmyg

> So what size shirt did you get???


Hahaha.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Not sure how I missed this...sorry for being late to the party!!

Hell yes Tarmyg...rooting for you and am watching and following.

!! Looking vascular and lean!!

(Drawing inspiration from your donation cause too, I’m going in next week!)

----------


## jolter604

> No training since Monday but donated blood for the first time since we moved to this new temporary home of ours. Cool thing they do, you could get a gift (T-shirt, socks etc) or choose to donate some money to the cancer fund for kids and adults. Pretty easy choice right there but not seen that as an incentive before.


Good stuff.
I can not donate for another couple weeks here
There all booked with anti body donations.
Unless I drive 1.5 hours. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Did they look at you and think 'Aww, he is going to need the kiddie cuff? Don't be scared! Look at the Dinos! They are so BRAVE!'


Considering my baby face that would not surprise me one bit.

----------


## tarmyg

Tonight I am making hotdogs using my new hotdog toaster. Amazing.

----------


## tarmyg

Sitting here preparing everything for the new week. Got a bit inspired by a thread about dbol and anandrol and have some extra leftovers so trying 25/mg of DBol and Superdrol for a week or so to test the waters a bit. Considering the intensity of my current workout schedule it might to much pump but Ill just stop it in such case. 

Starting to test my new workout schedule tomorrow. Working with a top guy for the next 18-months as Ill be 50 by the and my goal is to qualify for the CrossFit games in masters 50+. 

Sure there will be a lot of modifications along the way.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday and first training done. Got some Olympic weightlifting tonight and that will finish my first day towards my new goal. 

This am I did 30-min on this and kept a steady HR of 145. 


Then a quick 12-round Tabata on this one. 20s sprint, 10s walk. As its a manual treadmill it works great when pace has to change that quickly.

----------


## tarmyg

Pre-workout snack.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished training. 

Warmup 
2-rounds
2min on any machine 
20 air squats 
20 shoulder taps
15 muscle snatches

5x3 40 jump

Workout
Power snatch 
3x1, 3x1, 2x4

Snatch
3x1, 3x1, 2x4

Clean and jerk
2+2x3, 1+2x5

Push press
5x1, 5x1, 3x3

----------


## tarmyg

Now dinner......
Ham


Butternut dauphinoise (super recommended this for anyone who normally hates butternut squash)


Dessert. Wifes apple pie

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

For fucks sake Tarmy, that looks delicious. All this food porn is making me hungry! You know you’re supposed to wait about 3 weeks before you get into
Pie mode, right? Lol

----------


## tarmyg

Simple morning cardio. 30-min on the rower.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished evening training. 

Warmup
3 rounds
133m jogging
10 KB snatch lunges
10 kipping stretches

Workout one
4-rounds at the start of each minute 
Rowing
Push-ups
Air bike
Rest
Max effort each min

Workout two
14-min max rounds
133m suitcase carry 70lb KB
14 American swings
14 32 box jumps

I am fried. Now food.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick workout today as its a semi rest day

Warmup
10 pass through with stick
10 inch worms
10 scap push-ups
10 plan shoulder taps
10 hollow rocks

WoD
Handstand hold 60s
Box walk out 3x5
Plank shifts 3x16
Max distance hand stand walk try made it about 2-3ft

Cardio
12 rounds of Tabata sprints on treadmill

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. Mac and cheese.

----------


## tarmyg

40-min morning cardio. 

30-min on bike and a 2k on the ski erg.

----------


## tarmyg

Tonights workout was pretty brutal. 

Warmup 
Various kettlebell movements for 10-minutes 

Workout
AMRAP in 45-min
800m run
10 deadlifts at 315lb
800 run
50 sit-ups 

Made it 2.5 rounds just about. 

HR maxed out at 185. Pushed it to 194 a while back but dbol and superdrol combo is making the pump a bit to intense to manage effectively. Only testing that for 4-weeks though.

----------


## tarmyg

Tiredness hit me like a mofo today and I already know it's the orals I am taking. Fcks with me every time and I apparently never learn. Anyways, dropping them and I'm only 5-days in so no biggie. Guess I should ship of the extra Superdrol to Sil as he now is my "neighboor" :-)

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Sil will eat them like candy.

They really messed with me too and I stayed so low.
Point of diminishing returns, I start next week without them on board and am looking forward to it. Be interesting to hear how you’re feeling without them in your system.

Keep kicking ass!

----------


## tarmyg

Not trained for 4-days as I felt like absolute crap. Mich better today but taking one extra day to make sure. Tonight its burger night. Moose burgers and some fries. Found this sauce to put in meat that makes them super delicious so did that.

----------


## tarmyg

30-minutes on the bike this am keeping HR at around 145 the whole time.

----------


## tarmyg

Warmup
3-rounds
10 front squats - bar
10 lunges - bar
10 strict presses - bar
50 single unders

Squat clean (kg)
3-3-3-2-2-2-1-1-1
40-60-65-70-75-80-90-95-100

WoD
30-27-24-21-18-15-12-9-6-3
Dumbbell sit-ups - 10kg
Double-unders
8min 59s

----------


## tarmyg

Now, leftovers. To bad I got to eat burgers again

----------


## tarmyg

Slow morning run. Not practiced running for so long that a continuous 2-miles hurt lower back and calfs but I know it will get better.

----------


## tarmyg

Updated arm picture because, well, just because Im fixated.

----------


## tarmyg

Started training with this guy. Not the strongest guy ever but he is making a 300lb snatch look super easy.

https://streamable.com/n2a0z6

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome session today. 

Warmup 
Bunch of kettlebell movements 

Strength
Push jerk, in kg
3x 60, 70, 75, 2x 80, 85, 87, 1x 90, 95, 98

WoD
Pull up hold. Gather 6min. Each drop do:
800m run
30 push-ups 
Had to run 4 times.

----------


## jolter604

> Awesome session today. 
> 
> Warmup 
> Bunch of kettlebell movements 
> 
> Strength
> Push jerk, in kg
> 3x 60, 70, 75, 2x 80, 85, 87, 1x 90, 95, 98
> 
> ...


Savage brother
Good day for sure. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Slow poking it on the rower for 30-min this am. 


And in non fitness news, got the new Xbox.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick 5x5 on back squat today. Time for nothing else. Tomorrow will be better.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning workout
30-minutes on the bike at pretty heavy pace


Then 133m run every 2-minutes for 10-rounds

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Yuck ^^^^^^

That’ll let you know what your lungs are for!! Nice work!

----------


## jolter604

> Slow poking it on the rower for 30-min this am. 
> 
> 
> And in non fitness news, got the new Xbox.


My kid wants that so bad.
But my wife is trying to turn down the gaming in her life 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Tonights Olympic weightlifting training 

Warmup 
10/10 One legged deadlifts with dumbbells 
10x4 Shoulder presses

Training 
Snatch pull + High Hang Snatch
2+2x4, 2+1x4

Snatch
2x4, 1x5

Cleans
3x3, 2x4

Kept things light as I had some old injury feeling in the left shoulder.

----------


## tarmyg

Saffron pork stew for dinner with rice. Pretty damn amazing.

----------


## tarmyg

Felt a bit off today but plowed on as much as possible.

Warmup 
10-AMRAP
133m run
10 push-ups
10 air squats 
10 sit-ups 

Workout 1
14-min, on each minute
6 back squats 80kg
8 double kettlebell front lunges 20kgx2

Workout 2
21-18-15-12-9-6-3
100kg deadlifts 
Toes-2-bar

----------


## tarmyg

30-min biking and then stretching. Damn shoulder is starting to act up again.

----------


## tarmyg

Finally training. Been 12h workdays this week so no way to fit it in with other family obligations. 

Ran a easy 5x5 for strength. Quite weak at the moment. 

Front squat 
100kg 5x5

Bench
100kg 5x5

Bent over row
100kg 5x5

Tabata running
On 20s rest 10s, 20-rounds

The protocol for cleaning here is super strict. Takes about 10-15 min to wipe everything down afterwards. Makes one feel good though. Funny how normal seasonal sickness is almost gone as people obsessively clean themselves and things around them. 



Oh, and snow came down.

----------


## Cuz

> Finally training. Been 12h workdays this week so no way to fit it in with other family obligations. 
> 
> Ran a easy 5x5 for strength. Quite weak at the moment. 
> 
> Front squat 
> 100kg 5x5
> 
> Bench
> 100kg 5x5
> ...


I feel the 12 hour workdays and trying to get training time in. Im so fucking pissed i have now 5 in a row to do
Get up at 5 and dont get home till 8. Just started cycle too and now everyone at work is out sick so im fillin in. 
I like the 5x5 stuff, ur strength should comeback quick

----------


## tarmyg

Day one of coaching and the start of a new week. Getting a weekly schedule and its looking fairly brutal. Shall keep nutrition the same to begin with and see how it goes. 

Stretching
Supple Sunday Mobility

UPPER BODY
1. Front Rack Stretch on Box - 2:00
2. Barbell Forearm Smash - 1:00/side
3. Banded Shoulder Distraction - 1:00/side
4. Childs Pose - 1:00/side
5. Shoulder to Floor Stretch - 1:00/side

LOWER BODY
1. Couch Stretch - 2:00/side
2. Pigeon Pose - 2:00/side
3. Frog Stretch - 1:00
4. Butterfly Stretch - 2:00
5. Kettlebell Squat Hold - 2:00

Recovery Workout 
30-min on Concept2 Bike


Had lunch for 3h yesterday (yes, that is 180min). This is part of what we had.

----------


## tarmyg

Recovery drink. My new favorite type of protein, clear whey.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made mini pumpkin pies. Delicious

----------


## tarmyg

Training took way to long today. I literally can not spend 2h every day on this. Going to modify the warmup to cut out about 30-min. 

MOBILITY
2:00 Easy on Any Machine
...into:
Upper Body
1. Front Rack Stretch on Box - 2:00
2. Banded Shoulder Distraction - 1:00/side
3. Kettlebell Pec Smash - 1:00/side

Lower Body
1. Bottom Squat Hold - 2:00
2. Banded Hamsting Distraction - 1:00/side
3. Kettlebell Ankle Dorsiflection

ACTIVATION
4 Rounds for Quality
10 Alternating Cossack Squats
50' Dumbbell Death March
15 Banded Pull Aparts
10 Calorie Row

Stamina Squats
On the Minute x 8 (4 Rounds):
Min 1 - 5 Front Squats
Min 2 - 10 Back Squats
Kept this light at 60kg. Should be closer to 85-95kg on this. 

Snatch Technique
6 Sets:
1 Low-Hang Power Snatch
1 Low-Hang Squat Snatch
Should is majorly messed up so kept this super light at 35kg. 

"Chasing Waterfalls"
4 Rounds:
30 Cal Row
30 Wall Balls 9kg
30 Alternating Dumbbell Power Snatches 23kg
This was a bit intense. Fun though. 

Now lunch 
Brussel sprouts 
Ground moose
Crushed tomatoes

----------


## tarmyg

Blueberries and some yogurt for afternoon snack.

----------


## charger69

Do you ever eat normal food? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

> Do you ever eat normal food? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Ground moose is super common (I found) around here. Hunting season for moose is also just over so plenty to go around.

----------


## tarmyg

Pasta bolognese for dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today. 

Workout 1
Handstand Walk Benchmark
For Time:
200' Handstand Walk

5:00 Time Cap
Did not make it more than about 3-4 

Workout 2
Burpee Cycling Benchmark
On the Minute x 10:
"X" Burpee Box Jump Overs (24"/20")
Set the bar at 10/min. Had to lower that to 8 after 3 rounds. 

Workout 3
"Triple Sec"
For Time:
15-12-9:
Kipping Handstand Pushups
Toes to Bar

200 Double-Unders

12-9-6:
Kipping Handstand Pushups (3.5"/2")
CTB Pull-Ups

150 Double-Unders

9-6-3:
Kipping Handstand Pushups (5"/3.5")
Bar Muscle-Ups

100 Double-Unders
32-min to get through that damn thing. Im slow. 

Now post workout meal. Got this food from Huel which is great when short of time.

----------


## tarmyg

Super simple dinner. Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today and celebrating my 20th anniversary with the love of my life. How I ever landed that woman is beyond me. 

Warmup
3-rounds of strict Cindy

Workout 1
On the 0:00... "Wise Men"
AMRAP 3:00:
3 Power Cleans (61kg)
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks

... Rest 3:00

AMRAP 3:00:
3 Power Cleans (70kg)
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks

Rest 3:00

AMRAP 3:00:
3 Power Cleans (84kg)
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks

Workout 2
On the 20:00... Clean and Jerk Complex
7:00 to Build to a Heavy Complex:
1 Power Cleans
3 Front Squats
1 Split Jerk
Worked up to 94kg

Then evening carpet picnic with the wife

----------


## Chark

Congratulations you two! Looks awesome tarmyg, I’ll bet she loved that.

----------


## jolter604

Congratulations man.
Training and celebration
Two of the things we all live for.
Sounds like a good 20 years

Food is everything!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Recovery ride on bike for 30-min and then stretching. Done. 



Now, Paul is cooking in the oven.

----------


## tarmyg

Bacon wrapped Brussel sprouts going into the oven. Yum!!!

----------


## tarmyg



----------


## tarmyg



----------


## tarmyg

Maple syrup pie.

----------


## charger69

I have a feeling Tarm is going to increase his bodyfat this Thanksgiving!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Well, yesterday was pretty awesome. People stopped by with boxes and for 20-min we were running a food kitchen  Everything went great!

Todays training 
Warmup
2-min on any machine 
3-rounds of strict Cindy

Workout 1
For Time:
30 Pull-Ups
Starting on the 0:00, and every 3:00 thereafter:
300 Meter Row
4 Lateral Burpees over Rower
Time Cap - 15:00

Workout 2
On the 0:00... "Side Effect A" 
AMRAP 10:
5 Deads 142kg
10 Calorie Assault Bike
25' Handstand Walk

Rest 5-minutes 

Workout 3
On the 15:00... "Side Effect B" 
AMRAP 10:
10 Deadlifts 102.5kg
15 Kipping Handstand Pushups
200m Run

Felt decent. Pretty LONG way to go. 

Now lunch
Meat soup with Brussel sprouts.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today. 

MOBILITY
2:00 Easy on Any Machine
...into:
Upper Body
1. PVC Pass Throughs - 1:00
2. Barbell Forearm Smash - 1:00/side
3. Front Rack Stretch on Box - 2:00

Lower Body
1. Pigeon Stretch - 1:00/side
2. Bottom Squat Hold - 2:00
3. Calf Stretch on Post - 1:00/side

ACTIVATION
8 Minutes for Quality
200m Row
50' Walking Lunge
50' Single DB Overhead Carry Each Arm
20 Alternating Shoulder Taps

Workout 1
On the 0:00... Clean Technique
On the 1:30 x 5 Sets:
1 Power Clean
3 Front squats
60,60,65,75,75kg

Workout 2
On the 10:00... High Hang Squat Cleans
On the Minute x 10:
1 High Hang Squat Clean
60,60,65,70,75,80,85,75,75,75kg

Workout 3 (Damn brutal)
"So Fresh, So Clean" 
For Time:
20 Calorie Row, 10 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 9 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 8 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 7 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 6 Hang Squat Cleans
20 Calorie Row, 5 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 4 Hang Squat Cleans
20 Calorie Row, 3 Hang Squat Cleans 
20 Calorie Row, 2 Hang Squat Cleans
20 Calorie Row, 1 Hang Squat Cleans 
Barbell - 61kg
Time: 38min

----------


## tarmyg

Morning workout today. 

Stamina Squats
On the Minute x 10 (5 Rounds):
Min 1 - 4 Front Squats
Min 2 - 8 Back Squats
Kept it at 80kg throughout. 

Snatch Pull Complex
5 Sets:
1 Pausing Snatch Pull (1s at knee level)
2 Snatch Pulls
Kept it at 90kg throughout. 

"No Air"
42 Pull Ups
21 Power Snatches
30 C2B Pull Ups
15 Overhead Squats
18/12 Bar MU
9 Squat Snatches

Barbell - 43kg
Finished in 22.05.

----------


## tarmyg

Kept workout at 60-min today. 

Workout 1
"Bingo Bango" 
AMRAP 18:
15 Calorie Assault Bike
12 Power Cleans 43kg
9 Burpee Box Jump Overs 24"
4rounds plus 27reps

Workout 2
Gymnastics Conditioning 
For Time:
27-21-15-9:
Kettlebell Swings 32kg
20s Handstand Stand

----------


## tarmyg

This is a sucky week in terms of training. Spending 12h days at work and wife and daughter needs time so there has not been much left over for myself. Going to work feels like time off honestly!

Anyway, going to test a new experiment that I been thinking about for a while. I've had a bit less ejaculation volume as of late (Probably because I can not leave my Johnson alone) but also seemed like a good time to see if the "load" can be increased. After spending a few hours on Dr. Google I found this very interesting Reddit thread where someone documented this is in great detail. I hopped online and ordered some supplements and they should all be here next week. While ejaculating into a vial to truly measure this I am going to keep it at visual only. If I see/feel a difference it works, if not, it does not. Keeping it simple. Now, onto the protocol.

The Cum Holy Grail
L-Arginine, 1000mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 1000mg
Zinc, 50mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 50mg
Lecithin, 1200mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 1200mg
Pygeum, 100mg Strength, Taken 2 times daily = 200mg

Pretty simple stuff honestly so I'll update this thread with my result. This is what happens when I do not get to workout enough, start focusing on some very "important" issue ;-)

----------


## tarmyg

Good sessions today. Yesterday was so so. Pulled some deads and did one more workout. 

Todays workout 
MOBILITY
2:00 Easy on Any Machine
...into:
Upper Body
1. Banded Shoulder Distraction - 1:00/side
2. Banded Triceps Stretch - 1:00/side
3. Barbell Forearm Smash - 1:00/side

Lower Body
1. Couch Stretch - 1:00/side
2. Pigeon Stretch - 1:00/side
3. Calf Stretch on Post - 1:00/side

ACTIVATION
2-3 Sets 
15 Calorie Bike 
15 Glute Bridges 
15 Air Squats 

2-3 Sets 
10 Lateral Box Step-ups (Each Side) 
10 Single Arm Dumbbell Strict Press (Each Side) 

*Performed with Light Dumbbell* 

Barbell Warmup 
5 Good Mornings 
5 Back Squats 
5 Elbow Rotations 
5 Strict Press &amp; Reach 
5 Romanian Deadlifts 
5 Front Squats 

Thruster Complex 
On the 2:00 x 6:
3 Power Cleans
1 Thruster
Kept it it at a light 68kg

"New Level"
For Time:
800m Run
21 Snatches 43 kg
800m Run
21 Clean &amp; Jerks 43 kg
800m Run
21 Thrusters 43 kg

Done. 

Arm veins look ridiculous today for some reason.

----------


## tarmyg

Good workout today. Forgot to post yesterdays but same as ever Monday. Squats and stuff 

Todays workout 
MOBILITY
2:00 Easy on Any Machine
...into:
Upper Body
1. Banded Triceps Stretch - 1:00/side
2. Barbell Forearm Smash - 1:00/side
3. Pigeon + Wrist Stretch - 1:00/side

Lower Body
1. Seated Hamstring Stretch - 1:00
2. Seated Straddle Stretch - 1:00/side
3. Frog Pose - 1:00

ACTIVATION
8:00 for Quality
10 Down Dog to Push-Up
8 Ring Rows
6 Strict Toes to Bar
:30 Row (Increaasing Intensity as We Go)

Workout 1
"Lead Foot"
AMRAP 4, rest 4:
27/21 Cal Row, 27 Burpees, 27 CTB
AMRAP 4, rest 4:
21/15 Cal Row, 21 Burpees, 21 TTB
AMRAP 4:
15/9 Cal Row, 15 Burpees, 15 Pull-Ups
This one was a bit brutal. 

Workout 2
Handstand Walk Speed Practice
5 Rounds:
12/9 Calorie Assault Bike
1-min Handstand Walk practice 
Rest 2:00 between sets.

Workout 3
Strict Handstand Push-Up Conditioning
For Time:
100% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
80% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
60% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
80% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
100% of Max Strict HSPU
Did 10,8,6,8,10

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty fun training today. Getting somewhat better at certain things but far from good.

MOBILITY
2:00 Easy on Any Machine
...into:
Upper Body
1. Banded Triceps Stretch - 1:00/side
2. Banded Shoulder Distractin - 1:00/side
3. Front Rack Stretch on Box - 1:00

Lower Body
1. Pigeon Stretch - 1:00/side
2. Bottom Squat Hold
3. Banded Hamstring Distraction

ACTIVATION
3 Rounds for Quality, :30s at Each Station
Row (Increase Intensity Each Round)
Calf Raises
Push-up to Down Dog
Box Jump with Step Down

1:00 Rest

Barbell Warmup with Empty Bar
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squat 
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Press
5 Front Squats
5 Romanian Deadlift

Workout 1
"Loch Ness Monster"
For Time:
50 Wallballs
50 Box Jumps 
50 Wallballs
*On the Minute - 5 Deadlifts 

Wallball - 9kg
Box Jumps - 24"
Deadlift - 93kg
Got to the second round on wallballs with 17 reps

Workout 2
Barbell Cycling
On The Minute x 7:
Minute 1 - 7 Hang Squat Cleans + 1 Push Jerk
Minute 2 - 6 Hang Squat Cleans + 2 Push Jerks
Minute 3 - 5 Hang Squat Cleans + 3 Push Jerks
Minute 4 - 4 Hang Squat Cleans + 4 Push Jerks
Minute 5 - 3 Hang Squat Cleans + 5 Push Jerks
Minute 6 - 2 Hang Squat Cleans + 6 Push Jerks
Minute 7 - 1 Hang Squat Clean + 7 Push Jerks
50% of clean and jerk = 50kg

Workout 3
Body Armor
3 Giant Sets:
9 Bulgarian Split Squats (left)
9 Bulgarian Split Squats (right)
Max Strict Ring Dips
Rest as needed between sets.
Dumbbell weight at a light 10kg each. 

Love the Bulgarian ones. One hell of an ass workout.

----------


## tarmyg

30-min on the Concept2 bike. Nice recovery workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. Moose stew!

----------


## tarmyg

Felt really good today. Had a few days rest as I was judging a CrossFit competition this past weekend. 

Super quick warmup due to lack of time and then into:

Workout 1
Stamina Squats
On the Minute x 14 (7 Rounds):
Min 1 - 2 Front Squats
Min 2 - 4 Back Squats
Kept it at 100kg

Workout 2
Olympic Technique
Repeating the complex from last week - and increasing by 10% on all sets.

6 Sets:
Snatch Deadlift to Knees
Snatch Deadlift to Pockets
Snatch Pull
2 Power Snatches
Used % of max snatch so fair to say this was light. 

Workout 3
Tempo Snatch Deadlift
3 Sets:
2 Tempo Snatch Deadlifts

Tempo: 5s Concentric, 5s Eccentric
64, 68, 72kg. Also by %. 

Workout 4
"Eighteen Wheeler"
AMRAP 18:
18/15 Calorie Erg Bike
15 Wallballs (9 / 6 kg)
12 Alternating Dumbbell Snatches (22.5 / 15 kg)
9 Toes to Bar
5 full rounds with 4s to spare.

----------


## tarmyg

Felt very good about the training today. 

Power Clean Technique
5 Sets:
3 Low-Hang Power Cleans
Rest as needed between sets.
60,65,70,70,70kg

"Black and Bluer"
5 Rounds:
10 Power Cleans (61 / 43 kg)
10 Bar-Facing Burpees
11.05min

Strict Handstand Push-Up Conditioning
For Time:
110% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
90% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
70% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
90% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
110% of Max Strict HSPU
10,8,6,8,10

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome workout today especially since my daughter joined me and pushed through like a maniac. That 11-year old will surpass me in no time. 

Stamina Squats
On the Minute x 16 (8 Rounds):
Min 1 - 1 Front Squat
Min 2 - 2 Back Squats
100kg

Clean Technique
On the 2:00 x 5 Rounds:
1 Hang Power Clean
1 Power Clean
1 Hang Squat Clean
1 Squat Clean
60kg

"Isa-ball"
AMRAP 12:
3 Power Snatches (52kg)
15 Wallballs (9kg)
My daughter used way less weights but did 1 full round more than me. Lol.

----------


## tarmyg

Finally got the Pygeum Extract. Took a while. Time to try this cum improve mixture. 

The Cum Holy Grail
L-Arginine, 1000mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 1000mg
Zinc, 50mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 50mg
Lecithin, 1200mg Strength, Taken 1 time daily = 1200mg
Pygeum, 100mg Strength, Taken 2 times daily = 200mg

----------


## tarmyg

Daughter joined me again. Super fun to workout with this energizer bunny. Kind of impressed how hard she is pushing. Its remarkable actually. Helps that her dad is using the loud voice in the gym too. 

Pushed this workout today. She was a bit sore from yesterday but not to bad. 

Strict Handstand Push-Up Conditioning
For Time:
120% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
100% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
80% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
100% of Max Strict HSPU
Rest 1:00
120% of Max Strict HSPU

-

"Layover"
5 Rounds:
15/10 Calorie Erg Bike
10 CTB Pull-Ups

Directly into...

5 Rounds:
10 Power Cleans
10 Push Jerks
Barbell - 43 / 29 kg

-

Threshold Conditioning
On the Minute x 6 Rounds:
:20s Assault Bike, :40s Rest

Rest 2:00

On the Minute x 4 Rounds:
:30s Assault Bike, :30s Rest

Rest 2:00

On the Minute x 2 Rounds:
:40s Assault Bike, :20s Rest

----------


## tarmyg

Another daughter vs. dad workout  She is pushing hard and learned that bad words are Ok in the gym. 

"8th Grade"
8 Rounds:
45 Double-Unders
30 Air Squats
15/8 Calorie Row

Skill Conditioning
On the 2:00 x 5 Rounds (10:00):
20 GHD Sit-Ups
Time Remaining: Max Distance Handstand Walk

She somehow managed to walk a few feet on her hands. Remarkable.

----------


## jolter604

> Another daughter vs. dad workout  She is pushing hard and learned that bad words are Ok in the gym. 
> 
> "8th Grade"
> 8 Rounds:
> 45 Double-Unders
> 30 Air Squats
> 15/8 Calorie Row
> 
> Skill Conditioning
> ...


She is stronger then my 18 year old daughter for sure lol. 

Eat, pound, sleep...

----------


## tarmyg

Great day training. Daughter back squatted above her body weight which was great. Her weight is 42kg and back squatted 45kg. Pretty sure she could do 55-60 as she did 45kg 3x2. 

Workout 1
Back squat
2x7

Workout 2
"Homeward Bound"
AMRAP 20:
20 Burpee Box Jump Overs (24"/20")
40/30 Calorie Row
80 Double-Unders
Did 4 rounds. Daughter beat me

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today. Quick and dirty 

"Fifth Wheel"
AMRAP 5, rest 5:00:
7 Rounds of "The Chief" (52 / 38 kg
Max Calorie Erg Bike

AMRAP 5, rest 5:00:
6 Rounds of "The Chief" (61 / 43 kg)
Max Calorie Erg Bike

AMRAP 5:
5 Rounds of "The Chief" (84 / 61 kg)
Max Calorie Erg Bike

1 Round of "The Chief":
3 Power Cleans
6 Pushups
9 Air Squats

The into some handstand practice.

----------


## charger69

> Decent training today. Quick and dirty 
> 
> "Fifth Wheel"
> AMRAP 5, rest 5:00:
> 7 Rounds of "The Chief" (52 / 38 kg
> Max Calorie Erg Bike
> 
> AMRAP 5, rest 5:00:
> 6 Rounds of "The Chief" (61 / 43 kg)
> ...


Its a good thing you put pics showing your daughter working out....: I was going to ask since you did t mention her in the write up. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Happy new year. Very quick cardio workout today. 

For time
120 Air squats
80 KB swings
40 push-ups 

60 Air squats
40 KB swings
20 push-ups 

30 Air squats
20 KB swings
10 push-ups 

15 Air squats
10 KB swings
5 push-ups 
14.21 minutes 

500m Ski-Erg test
1.34.4 minutes

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Finally caught up!

Chest looks solid in that kettlebell picture! Arms are looking fantastic too. With all of the food porn you post, its amazing youre not 300#!

Ok, strangely curious if the load magic is working? Ive seen guys post similar supplements on various threads over the years, but never that exact combination and never a before and after!

Keep killing it!

#DadLife


(Edited because somehow I missed the Cum Holy Grail line on the first pass! That is hilarious...)

----------


## tarmyg

Crap Workout today, the mood was off. Yep, an excuse but I did get through most of it but not even close to performing on the level I should have. Started a cycle yesterday. Finally trying some Primo. Never used it before so a bit excited. Using Primo, Mast, and Var and keeping my test on my TRT level. Not sure why I call it TRT honestly and not cruise as I have only had one doctor checkup during the entire time I have been on it. The guy did say my levels were perfect though so I guess that is all my brain needed to hear.

The daughter was at home today as I am back at work like normal so trying to figure out how to fit this into her schedule as school comes first.

Stamina Squats
On the Minute x 16 (8 Rounds):
Min 1 – 1 Front Squat
Min 2 – 2 Back Squats
Kept it at 105kg. 

“Sore Eyes”
AMRAP 20:
20 Wallballs, 9kg
20 Power Snatches, 34kg
20 Box Jumps, 24″
20 Push Presses, 34kg
20 Calorie Row

----------


## tarmyg

> Ok, strangely curious if the “load magic” is working? I’ve seen guys post similar supplements on various threads over the years, but never that exact combination and never a before and after


Been using this combination since Dec 22 and thus far, nada! Doubt it is doing anything. My wife could care less and I doubt she would notice much anyways :-)

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Been using this combination since Dec 22 and thus far, nada! Doubt it is doing anything. My wife could care less and I doubt she would notice much anyways :-)


Well that’s disappointing! Trying to respectful with this next statement...

I bet she’d care if it became so big that she needed the big towel for cleanup  :Wink: 

Be interesting to hear how the cycle goes and congrats on starting, always nice to have that to look forward to and to motivate! Way to stick through a shit workout too, they definitely happen

----------


## tarmyg

> Well that’s disappointing! Trying to respectful with this next statement...
> 
> I bet she’d care if it became so big that she needed the big towel for cleanup


If she started turning down dinner I'll know it'll be successful ;-) Btw, she ever sees this comment I am going to be in trouble.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Lol! Tough talker  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Few updates. 

My holy grail did just about diddly-squat. 

Training is going Ok. 

Preparing for my first photo shoot outside of India and that is going decent. 

Also preparing for CrossFit open in mid March. These two goals are not really compatible but doing the best I can with this latter one. 

On a pretty simple Test, Mast, and Primo cycle to maintain muscle. All long esters. 

Just about it.

----------


## tarmyg

Esthetic and cardio day. Pushed 45-min on the Erg Bike and then worked arms. Took some vanity pictures.

----------


## charger69

> Esthetic and cardio day. Pushed 45-min on the Erg Bike and then worked arms. Took some vanity pictures.


Looking great! Keep goin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Looking good man!

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Took my primo shot today and got what I can best describe as Tren Cough. Weird as heck. Never had that experience before, granted this is only week 4 on my first ever primo cycle.

----------


## tarmyg

On pretty hardcore diet but Friday is burger night no matter what. Pretty small portion for me today.

----------


## tarmyg



----------


## tarmyg

Some overhead presses and squats today. Been a pretty slow workout week as I felt beyond tired and work ate up a lot of time.

----------


## Cuz

How is the appetite on primo? Im having a harder time downing calories on it, probably gonna drop it

----------


## kelkel

Finally went through this entire thread! Outstanding work and one of the better logs I've seen here. On a side note it may fit in on the Food Network too!

Great work!

----------


## tarmyg

> How is the appetite on primo? Im having a harder time downing calories on it, probably gonna drop it


Not noticed any difference but Im on a cut so not really fair to answer. Only eating 2400/day and thats broken into protein, fat, carbs at 15/80/5. Not sure why but took years to understand that my body, on a cut, loves a keto diet.

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch. Yes, as pathetic as it looks.

----------


## tarmyg

Ribs made in the slow cooker for dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made this cake today. I skipped it and she said, Sucks to be you!

----------


## tarmyg

Breakfast. 4 eggs and 3.5 strips of bacon. Every morning without fail.

----------


## tarmyg

Did some esthetic arms training today. Not much point to it beyond looking better but hey, thats not nothing

----------


## tarmyg

After workout dinner. Realized Ive had vegetarian dinners without thinking about it for over a week. Weird aye?

----------


## tarmyg

Blood pressure is pretty steady on this cycle. Way better than tren .

----------


## tarmyg

Evening dessert.

----------


## tarmyg

Did 5x5 for squats and chest today. Took these pictures to see progress and fat is going down so not modifying anything as long as its working.

----------


## tarmyg

Prepping ribs with some chili dry rub. Let it sit for 48h and then slow cooker on Tuesday.

----------


## tarmyg

Did legs today. A lot of esthetic training as of late.

----------


## tarmyg

Spent 70-minutes on the Erg Bike this AM. Lifting in the PM.

----------


## tarmyg

Not worked out for the past week. Have to head back to India to pack up our stuff next week and its crazy stressful trying to travel during these times. Wife is accepting a job in Denmark its starting to look like. One she create herself, beyond proud of that woman. 

Trained arms today but took a abs picture for some reason. Oh well, the vanity knows no bounds.

----------


## charger69

> Not worked out for the past week. Have to head back to India to pack up our stuff next week and its crazy stressful trying to travel during these times. Wife is accepting a job in Denmark its starting to look like. One she create herself, beyond proud of that woman. 
> 
> Trained arms today but took a abs picture for some reason. Oh well, the vanity knows no bounds.


Slacker!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Worked chest today. Took some more pictures. 



Then simple ham and cheese lunch.

----------


## tarmyg

On my way to India to pack up our lives. Visa expires end of March so not much of an option. Traveling right is very low on my I really want to do list but it is what it is.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner in India. Its like time stopped here. Not entered this apartment for a year after our sprint out of here and everything feels weird.

----------


## tarmyg

Using this as a gym while in India. Got to work with what I have.

----------


## tarmyg

A few more days and I am finally done with this shit hole. The apartment packed up and moving company coming to take everything. Going to be so so nice not having to come back here. I did take the opportunity to stock up on Testosterone while here. Only benefit I can think of.

----------


## Test Monsterone

Foods look delicious... was curious why you lived in India (and Sweden)? It’s cool that you get to see so much of the world.

----------


## tarmyg

> Foods look delicious... was curious why you lived in India (and Sweden)? Its cool that you get to see so much of the world.


Kind of been globetrotting for many years. My wife is a scientist and her work have had us move around. She is now, accepted today, setting up a Global Sustainability initiative trying to get scientist to be more directly involved in in questions that really affect peoples daily lives and getting people to work more together. Took her 2-years to get in started but she now has India, the four Nordic countries and USA involved. Essentially, many people working on the same thing but not coordinating and the issues in the end do not get solved. I am probably slaughtering the scale and details of what she does as it is second hand information but it is beyond cool IMHO and she did create her own job at the same time.

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Kind of been globetrotting for many years. My wife is a scientist and her work have had us move around. She is now, accepted today, setting up a Global Sustainability initiative trying to get scientist to be more directly involved in in questions that really affect peoples daily lives and getting people to work more together. Took her 2-years to get in started but she now has India, the four Nordic countries and USA involved. Essentially, many people working on the same thing but not coordinating and the issues in the end do not get solved. I am probably slaughtering the scale and details of what she does as it is second hand information but it is beyond cool IMHO and she did create her own job at the same time.


That’s amazing, good for her. It’s great to have a smart and ambitious woman by your side. Makes you strive for more. 

I’ve been to a few countries in Europe, and stayed in Holland for a couple of days in the early 2000s. Denmark will be a nice change from India, I’m sure. Good luck with the move - I guess they don’t check shipping containers for the test?

----------


## tarmyg

> That’s amazing, good for her. It’s great to have a smart and ambitious woman by your side. Makes you strive for more. 
> 
> I’ve been to a few countries in Europe, and stayed in Holland for a couple of days in the early 2000s. Denmark will be a nice change from India, I’m sure. Good luck with the move - I guess they don’t check shipping containers for the test?


No, can't pack test in the shipping. They inventory every pencil when you move internationally as they are liable for any illegal stuff in there. I just put it in my checked baggage.

We might end up staying in Sweden where we are now as we kind of like the area and all work is remote anyways which I have found out is an enormous luxury to have.

----------


## tarmyg

Back home and hit the gym for 45-min on the bike and spent serious time stretching. 



Now Im enjoying some homemade goulash soup and bread.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made chicken with orange ginger walnut sauce and saffron rice. Pretty darn delicious and macros did not disappoint.

----------


## tarmyg

Started using RP diet today. Seen some good reviews around it so trying it out. Hate the interface and meal timings so I set everything up in RP but using MFP to log everything. Works better for me. 

Splitting up my workouts in AM and PM sessions. This is my morning one. As its my first week back I am very cared with the weights keeping it on the lower end. 

Strength: 

1) Back Squat: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x100kg
10x95kg
10x90kg

2) Press/military press: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x44kg
10x42kg
10x40kg

3) Strict weighted pull ups: 3 sets x 10 reps (AHAP)

6x5kg
7xBW
8xBW

Morning pictures:

----------


## tarmyg

Cup of joe and some grapes after AM training.

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch. Steak, potatoes and sauce.

----------


## tarmyg

I had a crap workout this morning. Beyond tired and could hardly workout.

Strength: 

1) Hang snatch: Work up to a 5 RM. Then 5 reps @ 95% 5RM, 5 reps @ 90% 5RM.

10x50kg
10x45kg
10x40kg

2) Push press: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x40kg
10x40kg
10x40kg

3) Barbell bent over rows: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x70kg
10x70kg
10x70kg

Skipped the rest of the workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Feels like I was slightly back today. Decent workout but still keeping weights on the lower end. 

Strength: 

1) Back Squat: 3-5 sets x 10 reps within 90% of 10 RM

5x10x90kg

2) Press/military press: 3-5 sets x 10 reps within 90% of 10 RM

5x10x40kg

3) Strict weighted pullups: 3 sets x 10 reps (AHAP)

3xBW

Work Capacity: Complete the following for time:

-1500m run
-30x deadball/stone ground to shoulder @ 40kg

Enjoying a protein shake while working.

----------


## tarmyg

Hoping for a semi-normal week that will actually allow me all my training.

Week 2
SESSION 1

Strength: 

1) Back Squat: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x110kg
10x105kg
10x100kg

2) Press/military press: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x50kg
10x47.5kg
10x45kg

3) Strict weighted pullups: 3 sets x 10 reps (AHAP)

10xBW
6xBW
5xBW

Work Capacity: 5 rounds, each for time:

–5x deadlift x 125kg
-133m sprint
-2 minutes rest

Core: 3 rounds, not timed:
-5x seated good mornings x 60kg
-60-second plank hold

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made cookies

----------


## tarmyg

Strength: 

1) Hang Clean: Work up to a 5 RM. Then 5 reps @ 95% 5RM, 5 reps @ 90% 5RM.

Clean 
5xBar
5x40kg
5x45kg
5x50kg
5x55kg
5x60kg
5x65kg
5x70kg
5x75kg MAX TODAY
95% 5x71kg
90% 5x67.5kg

2) Push press: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x60kg MAX TODAY
95% 10x57kg
90% 10x54kg

Work Capacity: 5 rounds  Every 5 minutes, complete:

00:00-05:00:
-Row 500m
-50m prowler push x 1 plate

05:00-10:00:
-Row 500m
-40m prowler push x 2 plates

10:00-15:00:
-Row 500m
-30m prowler push x 3 plates

15:00-20:00:
-Row 500m
-20m prowler push x 4 plates

20:00-25:00:
-Row 500m
-10m prowler push x 5 plates

Now some ham, rice and pineapple dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

1) Back Squat: 3-5 sets x 10 reps within 90% of 10 RM
5x10x100kg

2) Press/military press: 3-5 sets x 10 reps within 90% of 10 RM
5x10x45kg

3) Strict weighted pull ups: 3 sets x 10 reps (AHAP)
3x10xBW

Work Capacity: DT. Complete 5 rounds for time of:
-12x deadlift 50kg
-9x hang power clean 50kg
-6x push press 50kg

----------


## Booz

Mate keep this shit up looking good in your pictures....
Not been in your log much to be honest but just been through it and tagging along for the ride.....
Good log mate!
Solid!

----------


## tarmyg

Spent 30-min on a bike today. My BP is a bit higher right now than I would have liked but shall see it in a few months.

----------


## charger69

> Spent 30-min on a bike today. My BP is a bit higher right now than I would have liked but shall see it in a few months.


Oh that BP would be perfect for me! 
You should be slapped for your comment . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

> Oh that BP would be perfect for me! 
> You should be slapped for your comment . 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Really?

----------


## charger69

> Lol. Really?


Went to the Dr and my BP was 170/ 96. Of course, it was not the type of Dr visit that you like. 
By the end I was like 150/81- much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Yeah... my BP always goes down after a "release".

Did you get his name first?



Seriously, what did he say about your prostate?

----------


## tarmyg

Did some deadlifts yesterday. 


This am training looked like this:

Strength: 

1) Back Squat: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x115kg
95%10x109kg
90%10x103kg

2) Press/military press: Work up to a 10 RM. Then 10 reps @ 95% 10RM, 10 reps @ 90% 10RM.

10x55kg
95%10x52kg
90%10x50kg

3) Strict weighted pullups: 3 sets x 10 reps (AHAP)

Work Capacity: 10 rounds, each for time:
20 calorie sprint on Assault bike
-2 minutes rest

Core: 3 rounds, not timed:
-12x Reverse hypers (AHAP)
-60 second supine plank hold (AHAP)

----------


## tarmyg

Worked back today. Deadlifts up to 150kgX10. Some various back moves after that. 

Apparently put on some fat to. Damn. Got to fix that one.

----------


## tarmyg

Started a diet today. Added close to two incense on the waist which sucks. 

New workout app for tracking workouts called RepCount. Probably the best no nonsense app Ive seen in a while. 

Oh, and leased a car. While in Sweden get a Volvo, am I right? Best car Ive driven in a while. 

And a dinner picture of course

----------


## tarmyg

Enjoying this new routine.

----------


## tarmyg

Day off yesterday. Worked chest and biceps today.

----------


## tarmyg

Keeping breakfast simple.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent workout today. 



Wife made a geometrical Apple Pie. Yes, she really did.

----------


## tarmyg

Good workout again.

----------


## tarmyg

Only cardio for the past few days. Do not care about strength at the moment only what it looks like. Summer coming! Aye brah

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday breakfast. Cinnamon bun pancakes.

----------


## tarmyg

Testing a new lab here in Sweden. Its a very easy and small cycle with 250mg test-e/wk. 150mg tren -a/wk, and 500mg Mast. Need to look better for the summer is the general idea.

----------


## tarmyg

Rotisserie chicken for breakfast. Breakfast for champs.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today.

----------


## tarmyg

Another good day in the gym. There is something about being in 3000sqm by yourself that feels very right. Never had access to this kind of facility in my life.

----------


## tarmyg

Got some blood results back. Going through an investigation of a breathing issue Ive been having for 3+ years. Trying to understand it all

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. Peas, corn, Italian sausage and crème fraiche.

----------


## tarmyg

Raspberries and whipped cream for night snack.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

you sure love your fats...

looks so good.

----------


## tarmyg

> you sure love your fats...
> 
> looks so good.


I do love my fats :-) This is temporary as my obsession with looking good during the summer took over. Should be back to a "normal" diet in a few weeks as I think this cut will take another 4-7 weeks.

----------


## tarmyg

30-minutes on the Concept2 bike. That's it. Tomorrow, LEGS!

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch today. Broccoli rice, butter, crème fraiche, sauasge.

----------


## tarmyg

Trained legs and now some chorizo for lunch.

----------


## tarmyg

Burger night.

----------


## tarmyg

About 12lb from being summer ready. Had a decent workout today. Slept great and just felt an overwhelming feeling of satisfaction. Had a great morning conversation with my wife, got a raise, more stock options and what not. Life looking up.

----------


## tarmyg

Spent 45-minutes on a Concept2 bike this morning. Probably my favorite type of cardio beyond CrossFit itself. Had breakfast and then gym. Moving throughout this month so working out whenever I can. Diet going well.

----------


## tarmyg

Night snack.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I had strawberries and raspberries with my morning steak today.

No whipped cream...  :Tear:

----------


## tarmyg

> I had strawberries and raspberries with my morning steak today.
> 
> No whipped cream...


Morning steak Now we are talking.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I buy the whole cut of steak that is plastic sealed at Costco...
NY strip is usually 10-15lbs per package.
I then just cut off steaks as the week goes on.
The package will stay fresh for a week.

It is much cheaper to buy steak this way then to buy the pre-cut individual steaks.
Stays fresh longer too...

----------


## tarmyg

Top row is starting to be visible. Pretty satisfied with progress thus far. Keep gear at low dosages. Tren -A at 150/wk, Mast ~550/wk, Test-e 250mg/wk. Completely stopped using cutting agents like clen and T3. In the big picture I think it makes a lick of a difference unless your about to step on stage like Charger. 

Worked out back today and felt pretty good considering the low amount of calories I am eating.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Not to clog up your thread...
Just wanted to show you my northern speciality...
Sideways breakfast steak and OJ...
Gotta drink it quickly before it spills...

----------


## tarmyg

> Not to clog up your thread...
> Just wanted to show you my northern speciality...
> Sideways breakfast steak and OJ...
> Gotta drink it quickly before it spills...


Food and workout posts (or girl pictures) will never be discouraged in this thread.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. 

Veggies, tuna steak, and Créme Fraiche. Delicious

----------


## tarmyg

Strawberry Cottage cheese with chopped up fresh strawberries and whipped cream on top. Who said you can not enjoy a diet was wrong

----------


## tarmyg

Great breakfast today. No training as I got called into work after my first squat. Shit went down in Paris and had to get them back online.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked out legs today. Grabbed a midday workout which always goes better than am or pm workouts.

----------


## tarmyg

Working out chest today and just felt a big snap in this part of the shoulder. Going to take a few days off at least and only do cardio on a bike. Dropped the rest of the workout after that.

----------


## tarmyg

My weight loss is happening at the most stable interval I have seen in all my years. Still got ~8lb to look beach good.

----------


## tarmyg

Breakfast for champions.

----------


## tarmyg

100% pulled something in my shoulder yesterday. Cardio only for the foreseeable future with the exception of legs. Damn body not holding up.

----------


## tarmyg

Whats for dinner?

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made funnel cakes because, you know, Im on a diet.

----------


## tarmyg

Had a couple of burgers and some fried onion and jalapeño before the funnel cake.

----------


## tarmyg

1200kcal dinner

----------


## Test Monsterone

Please cook for me. I will pay good money. 

The Volvo looks SICK btw.

----------


## Chark

Those plates look amazing tarmy

----------


## tarmyg

Signed up for a blood donation benefit run in august and started the running program today. Man do I hate running. I could sit on a bike all day long but running, yuck. Anyway, legs in the am and running in the pm. Damn heart rate was a bit high during the 3km test run.

----------


## tarmyg

Switched my gear up today. Been running test-e at 250mg/wk, mast 600mg/wk, tren -a 175mg/wk. 

Now Im running mast 600mg/wk, primo 400mg/wk and test-e 250mg/wk. Going to run that for as long as it feels good.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked chest and biceps at half the weight today to test my shoulder. Worked pretty well. Feeling like it is going in the right direction. 

Summer body is starting to come in.

----------


## tarmyg

Evening snack.

----------


## tarmyg

Crap position to show off back but shoulders look ok. Worked back today.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished the day with 30-min running. Oh the fun! 

Kept heart rate at a more reasonable level this time. Friday and Saturday will be running also.

----------


## tarmyg

Vegetarian dinner .

----------


## tarmyg

Quick breakfast. Smoked salmon, Greek yoghurt with horseradish. Coffee obviously ☕️

----------


## tarmyg

Not really charger status but Im happy to see the progress at the moment. Fat is definitely reducing and wheels are starting to look better.

----------


## tarmyg

Ground beef and stuff for dinner. 



Wife in the meantime made Nectarine cobbler

----------


## Chark

coming along nicely! looking leaner and leaner

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch. Plant beef burger in a lettuce wrap. Surprisingly good. Never had it before so decided to try. Probably stick to real meat for a while though.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick intervals today.

----------


## tarmyg

Just got news my mother in law is in the hospital so we are jumping on a plane heading back to Syracuse on Sunday. Not been vaccinated yet so going to be a bit scary traveling.

----------


## tarmyg

On my way home to Upstate NY. Going to be a lot of downtime and need to stay in the diet as it is one of the few things I can control at the moment.

----------


## tarmyg

First workout in what was home many (MANY) years ago. Apparently bicep curling in the squat rack is a thing. Fckers. Workout was decent but 100% lost strength due to the diet. Was struggling with 5x5 at 225 on the damn bench.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. Chicken, shredded brussels sprouts, sour cream tons of garlic and some crumbled blue cheese on top.

----------


## tarmyg

Forgot how much better bacon is back home than my current location.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick workout today and then had some cheddar cheese links. Yummy. Blueberries and cream for dessert.

----------


## tarmyg

Heading back home as moms condition has improved. That said, dad is pretty much gone in the head. Sad to see

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Heading back home as moms condition has improved. That said, dad is pretty much gone in the head. Sad to see


When you don’t see people for a while, you really see the changes. Sorry man.

----------


## tarmyg

Crap leg workout but it is what it is. 



Then PWO meal. Burgers and cheese. 



Saw this leg machine and thought of Kelkel and his hamstring.

----------


## tarmyg

Very difficult being on a diet in this environment but saw some leg veins so there is a positive.

----------


## tarmyg

Gym closed at 12 and I missed that so had to get out and run. Oh joy

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made blueberry pie to make her mom eat something as she is down 30lb from sickness.

----------


## tarmyg

On my way back to Sweden after spending a week plus with mom and dad. Dads pretty much gone in the mind and moms refusing help so not much to do but accept that and hope for the best. Not Ok with her choice but it is what it is. Flying out of Atlanta tells me people are back to flying again. This place is packed. Flight to France is empty though, cant be more than 60-70 people on the entire plane.

----------


## Test Monsterone

Those flights are the best. I once flew to Germany when I was 22 with the entire row to myself, but the rest of the airplane was packed lol. I ended up getting (more) drunk on whiskeys and hitting on the flight attendant lady that "was old enough to be my mother." Whatever, lady. They eventually cut me off from the alcohol, even though I gave a gay flight attendant a 20 to grab me another drink. Didn't see him the rest of the flight. Fucker. Granted, I was drunk before I got on the plane... Then in Germany I had to sit around half-drunk for 4 hours to catch another 2 hour flight. I smelled like a drunk sailor so I decided to wash up in the bathroom... only having a wet torso did I realize the paper towel machines don't actually dispense paper. Fun times.

That pie looks amazing. You should have posted pictures of your airplane meal ;-)

----------


## tarmyg

First workout since home. Strength in the morning and running in the evening. 



Ran for 25-minutes.

----------


## tarmyg

Crap workout today. Lower back been hurting a bit as of late and Im not sure wtf is going on. 

Workout 


And food

----------


## tarmyg

Had some sort of hotdog burger today. Was quite good.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning workout was decent. 

Not happy about esthetics right now but might be in my head.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished the day with running and pasta meat dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Crap workout today and crap diet. Shit is going south at the moment.

----------


## tarmyg

Recovery drink.

----------


## tarmyg

Much better workout today but my shoulder is acting up. Straightening up the diet today after 7-days of eating shit. Hope I can stay the course. 

Suck at taking pictures but it is what it is.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick after workout snack.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning run. Hope to keep this up throughout the summer and fall. Diet was on target yesterday and body felt much better today. So much more energy. 

Legs tonight.

----------


## Chark

Looking great! Keep it up!

----------


## tarmyg

Switched the running to walking (fasted) after getting some feedback. Going to try to stick to this two a day scenario for as long as I can. 

Moved around macros a bit also and changed it to 2800. No more changes. To many changes at once and failure will happen.

----------


## tarmyg

Missed legs yesterday and that was probably for the better. Had the leg workout from hell. 15x5 on everything. Could, quite literally, not walk normally out of the gym. Kind of stumbled/fell.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk on Day 2. Forgot to take a morning before picture so put that on my alarm for tomorrow. Tonight, chest night. Hard to push with a screwed up shoulder but think I can work around it.

----------


## charger69

> You know you got your legs GOOD when you walk like Fred Sanford for a couple of days!


I thought the Fred Sanford walk was because he had to take a dump. LOL
Cyclon- you are showing your age with the Fred Sanford reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Late meetings coming up so did an afternoon chest and biceps workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Took the day off and spent it with my daughter hiking. Saying it was anything but close to perfect would be lying.

----------


## tarmyg

Finally trained. DOMS from hell for 4-days to the point I could not train. 

Back today.

----------


## tarmyg

Evening walk with my wife and then a salmon salad dinner. 




This morning a walk first thing in the am.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk and then breakfast.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk.

----------


## tarmyg

In my never ending journey for a bigger load I am trying this. Close to a month on it and zero change in ejaculation amount.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday. Steak night with the wife to celebrate the 4th.

----------


## charger69

Are you getting the look that you want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

> Are you getting the look that you want?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Work is consuming life and family after that. I see things change after daughter is back in school (August 24) and work change completed (October 20).

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I thought the Fred Sanford walk was because he had to take a dump. LOL
> Cyclon- you are showing your age with the Fred Sanford reference. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was thinking the same thing! Only us old farts know who Fred Sanford is, lol!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Nope. Work is consuming life and family after that. I see things change after daughter is back in school (August 24) and work change completed (October 20).


Just hold strong until life settles down, the closer you get to keeping your baseline the faster you will be in exceeding it. You look great! Crazy endurance too, that’s a different kind of training routine.

Is mass the goal? do you think you’re working in too much caloric expenditure?

----------


## tarmyg

> Just hold strong until life settles down, the closer you get to keeping your baseline the faster you will be in exceeding it. You look great! Crazy endurance too, that’s a different kind of training routine.
> 
> Is mass the goal? do you think you’re working in too much caloric expenditure?


Right now my goals are non-descript honestly. I got some help from Charger to cut a bit but the shoot got COVID canceled so now I am just trying to buy time riding out the summer and moving into my new position at work. After that, beyond training which I always take seriously, I can spend more time on all the important parts nutrition, training, aas.

----------


## tarmyg

At least the leg is showing progress. Happy for the small things.

----------


## tarmyg

Home from chest and biceps. Dinner with wife and a cold beer when its 85 inside.

----------


## tarmyg

Went to do back. Did 10 deadlifts and rested. Did 4 deads and pulled my lower back like a mofo. Fuck me does it hurt. Appointment with my acupuncture guy is not until Wednesday. Guess Ill be resting until then.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Home from chest and biceps. Dinner with wife and a cold beer when it’s 85 inside.



Looking super shredded and vascular!! Love it, nice work

----------


## charger69

Looking great Tarm!!

Go into a sauna for 10 minutes. I guarantee that your veins will look like hoses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Trained semi shoulders and triceps today. Back is feeling much better but waiting to test it until after my chiropractor appointment on Wednesday.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk 



Lunch

----------


## tarmyg

Afternoon snack.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I’m here for the food porn  :Wink: 

You’re killing it Tarmy - inspirational brother!

----------


## tarmyg

Leg workout but only used machines to spare the back. Acupuncture appointment tomorrow so should be ok after that.

----------


## tarmyg

Modified chest workout as the shoulder is fucked. Felt good though.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked back today but took it very easy on the deadlifts.

----------


## tarmyg

Breakfast.

----------


## tarmyg

Noticed I had a bit off a problem maintaining an erection this weekend not sure why that is?

250mg test-e/wk
600mg primo
40mg var/ed

Penis would sort of just whimper off in the middle of the act even though the mind was very much there.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday and wifes birthday so out at a semi-American diner.

----------


## tarmyg

> How did the acupuncture go?


Guy is a magician. I was back deadlifting the next day. Did not go super heave obviously but completely healed.

----------


## tarmyg

Leg workout was awesome today. Felt strong AF. Must be the burger and fries from yesterday. Should probably have that everyday of the week

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Sunday and wifes birthday so out at a semi-American diner.



Happy birthday to her!

Are those pickled onions and jalapeños on that burger? Tell me you brought your antacids? Lol

----------


## tarmyg

> Happy birthday to her!
> 
> Are those pickled onions and jalapeños on that burger? Tell me you brought your antacids? Lol


Yes. All pickled. Not a very good burger imho. I got anti acids in my daily pill routine dude

----------


## tarmyg

Wonder if there will be a day where I take a picture like this and think, Im happy, thats enough?



Trained chest today.

----------


## tarmyg

Got my ferritin levels back. 90-days ago they were 22mcg/L and now after supplementing with iron (18mg/day) it was 66mcg/L. Good news so I can donate again.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Wonder if there will be a day where I take a picture like this and think, “I’m happy, that’s enough?”
> 
> 
> 
> Trained chest today.


 Will you let me know when that happens? I’ll try and replicate that pose.  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Good back workout today. Started the day with some deep tissue work in my shoulder and part of chest. Perhaps one of the most brutal deep tissue massages I have ever had. Was so close to just screaming out. Fuck me. 

Back work was awesome. Deadlifts 375x5x5. Felt good AF as I have not lifted heavy for months. 


375

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Was her name Helga? Lol

That deep tissue shit hurts but the juice is always worth the squeeze. I’m due for one myself…sweet sweet pain  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made pizza. Hard to resist.

----------


## tarmyg

> Was her name Helga? Lol
> 
> That deep tissue shit hurts but the juice is always worth the squeeze. Im due for one myselfsweet sweet pain


Haha. His name is Jonathan and he said after he started feeling the muscle, You are going to hate me today. He was right. Wanted to punch his face out.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick and dirty. Technically shoulders day also but resting that for a few weeks. 


Then dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch

----------


## tarmyg

Training then dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

That kind of dinner

----------


## tarmyg

Dessert done simple.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk and lunch. Got back workout in 45-min.

----------


## tarmyg

Semi good workout. Wife is cooking dinner and making a peach cobbler so pictures of that coming up.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner and then dessert.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made Mac and cheese with ham in it. Awesome stuff.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made cinnamons rolls.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked legs today. Only used machines.

----------


## tarmyg

Back today. Having to work around a fucked right shoulder and a painful lower back but found some good substitutes.

----------


## tarmyg

Training, pictures, wifes food. Just in that order

----------


## DinAZ

She treats you right the food always look delicious.

----------


## tarmyg

> She treats you right the food always look delicious.


How I ever landed this woman and she has stayed with me for 21-years Ill never know.

----------


## tarmyg

Workout and then a new addition to my supplement stack.

----------


## tarmyg

Added B12 and MK-677 to my stack.

----------


## tarmyg

Lunch.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made apple pie.

----------


## tarmyg

> You probably know this, but with the somatizine, those small lunches are a thing of the past lol!
> 
> That pie might make a good midnight snack though! Are you trying to bulk or?


Trying it again as it always made me super sleepy. Shall see how I react this time. Only third day and already could hardly get through the day. B12 though, makes me hungry like crazy.

Figured Ill try to bulk until next summer.

----------


## tarmyg

Triple chili cheese burger for lunch.

----------


## tarmyg

I seem to be worse at lifting when its a complete sausage fest at the gym compared to some smoking hot girl in yoga pants ahead of me. Some Thursday musings.

----------


## tarmyg

Getting fatter. Fuck it. Bulk season.

----------


## tarmyg

Did my best with one chest exercise that is not irritating my shoulder. Biceps felt awesome especially after the wife was massaging them when I got home.

----------


## tarmyg

Apple pie with vanilla sauce for dessert tonight. Wonder if Ill weigh 320 next year?

----------


## tarmyg

Armenian BBQ for lunch. Was absolutely and positively no way to finish all food.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Getting fatter. Fuck it. Bulk season.



You dont look fat at allyou look fuller. Bulking will come with that feeling. Embrace it  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Breakfast for champions.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made cupcakes

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Breakfast for champions.



Meat pie (quiche) with gravy? What is it exactly?

I need some…

----------


## tarmyg

> Meat pie (quiche) with gravy? What is it exactly?
> 
> I need some


Apple pie with vanilla sauce. Pretty damn awesome.

----------


## tarmyg

Today went in this, unexpected, order. 

Apple pie for breakfast. 
Wife asked if I wanted a blowjob. 
Went shopping. 
Played some Fortnight with the daughter. 
Went to the gym

Came and played more Fortnight. 
Had dinner that wife cooked. 

Not sure what you slackers did but I had a pretty awesome day.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Hope you bought a lottery ticket too, ya lucky bastard  :Wink:

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Lets see, the tren kept me up until about 330 sweating like a pig. Ate some Xanax and a Pepcid. Still couldnt sleep and the heartburn was killing me, at another .5 of Xanax. Conked out until 8. Forced down some breakfast and did back for just over an hour. Rows, pull downs, rear pec deck, more rows, lawn mowers and drank my shake. Forcing down some chicken, potatoes, greens and oranges now.

Buddy on his way over and were heading to shoot. Wife is annoyed and painting some lattice in the garden, my boys are pissed because I kicked them outside to throw the football and work their routes for 90 minutes (they didnt want to go shoot with me). 

Its 95 out and my buddy is running late which means Ill get home even later, causing my wife to be even annoyed. No blow jobs tonight. First day of school is tomorrow so my house is on edge and I leave for Dallas on Wednesday. Good times  :Wink: 

Envying your day!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Seriously jinxed myself here Tarmy…

got home from shooting to find out my oldest son broke a bone in his hand at the BMX track.

First day of school is tomorrow (he was supposed to ride his bike with his clarinet, lol) and it’s his right hand.

Tuesday starts football practice with full pads for the first time.

Still envying your day and admiring that Apple pie  :Wink: 

My wife literally just said “I’m not cooking tonight (she was at urgent care for 2.5 hours. Takeout Chinese I’m thinking.

----------


## tarmyg

> Seriously jinxed myself here Tarmy
> 
> got home from shooting to find out my oldest son broke a bone in his hand at the BMX track.
> 
> First day of school is tomorrow (he was supposed to ride his bike with his clarinet, lol) and its his right hand.
> 
> Tuesday starts football practice with full pads for the first time.
> 
> Still envying your day and admiring that Apple pie 
> ...


Fuck me. That is a bad day. Anytime my girl hurts herself (which is all the time as she is super active) it feels like I hurt myself. Sucks dude. Hope the little guy recovers quickly. 

Not much argument about the no cooking part I take it  Cant really go wrong with Chinese food.

----------


## tarmyg

Todays workout and shoulder recovery routine. 


Shoulder routine

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner. Garlic crusted chicken with a lemon sauce and green beans.

----------


## tarmyg

Been a few days of not updating the log. Made a few changes to my workout as my shoulder is pretty fucked. I saw the thread around Doug Brignole and figured this is a good time to try something different. Not modified much beyond running some CrossFit classes here and there (was also my intention when starting this log) for a while. Tried Dougs back workout and felt pretty awesome. Also tried his leg part. Also awesome. Chances I am going to stop squatting anytime soon though is zero. 

After shoulders and triceps today my arm felt like a smooth log. So blood filled I could not see a single indentation.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent leg day today. Strength is coming back after almost 2+ years of perpetual dieting due to shoots but I feel strength right there. 

Back squats at 365x5 today. Worked up adding 20lb each set.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made Subway style chocolate chip cookies and left a few uncooked balls for me to chew on.

----------


## tarmyg

Training and then wifes home oven roasted chicken and potatoes.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

It’s a miracle you don’t weigh 400 pounds  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Pizza night at home after training. 



Then I got a new toy. A Freelibre Glucose sensor. Just a 14-day trial. Fun to see how this works.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

How does it work? Advantages?

----------


## tarmyg

> How does it work? Advantages?


Kind of thinking ahead here if I were to ever run slin. It updates my glucose levels every minute to an app so you can super track how certain foods affect you. I also got type 2 in the family. My aunt who is 72 and super fit for her age even got it.

----------


## tarmyg

Leg training and wifes food cooking. AG consider it bottom feeder food I call it delicious

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner.

----------


## DinAZ

> Dinner.


Your pics always make me hungry! At least its almost lunch time.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked chest as well as I could with this fucked shoulder. Probably time to get some help with it as resting it is not helping. Simply sleeping on it hurts like a mofo in the morning. Did biceps too. 

Took some updated pictures.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked shoulders and triceps.

----------


## charger69

> Worked chest as well as I could with this fucked shoulder. Probably time to get some help with it as resting it is not helping. Simply sleeping on it hurts like a mofo in the morning. Did biceps too. 
> 
> Took some updated pictures.


Great calves man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Training is going ok but work is insane at the moment. Barely time to breathe. Having some BP issues going on so setup for a 24 continuous monitoring later this month.

----------


## tarmyg

Got a new addition to the family. The existing one is yet to come out of the closet and super pissed off wondering when this new intruder is going to leave.

----------


## tarmyg

Dinner

----------


## tarmyg

What are we looking at here? My wife took some 3-day old croissants, mixed them with blueberries, bacon and put a caramel custard on top for breakfast. That is Saturday and how we roll in this house.

----------


## tarmyg

Legs today. Felt good.

----------


## tarmyg

Chest and biceps this Sunday afternoon. Used these machines today and of course dumbbells. Using much more machines at the moment to help with som injury recovery.

----------


## tarmyg

This. Is. Amazing. How can this fruit actually taste like cotton candy grapes I have no idea but it does. Highly recommend.

----------


## tarmyg

Morning walk and evening workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Quick triceps and shoulders yesterday. 



Today is legs day. Favorite day of the week.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made steak and salad.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Checking in on your brother!! The food porn is the best I’ve ever seen! You’re liking great too, and strong!

Sitting down to write you something proper, life has been crazy the last two weeks and anything beyond 3 sentences feels overwhelming :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Training and then dinner. 


Dinner

----------


## tarmyg

Crappy at logging at the moment. 

Training and then wife made carrot cake with mascarpone, cream and maple syrup frosting.

----------


## tarmyg

Training and then wifes dinner.

----------


## tarmyg

Off for work in London for a week. Training will be whatever I can squeeze in.

----------


## Obs

> Off for work in London for a week. Training will be whatever I can squeeze in.


I see you got out of India finally that's good

----------


## tarmyg

English breakfast, literally.

----------


## tarmyg

Back in Sweden after a week in London. Did not train once but I did eat a fuck ton of burgers. 

Trained and had dinner and wifes apple pie.

----------


## tarmyg

Worked triceps today. Starting to look quite fat but determined to push this until April next year for strength.

----------


## DinAZ

> Worked triceps today. Starting to look quite fat but determined to push this until April next year for strength.


Quite fat is a bit harsh id say; we generally are harder on ourselves than on other people. Im sure with your work ethic & consistency you will add lots of strength over ~6 months and then can cut for summer. 

Do you have a specific target body weight you are trying to bulk up to?

----------


## tarmyg

> Quite fat is a bit harsh id say; we generally are harder on ourselves than on other people. Im sure with your work ethic & consistency you will add lots of strength over ~6 months and then can cut for summer. 
> 
> Do you have a specific target body weight you are trying to bulk up to?


No target weight. I find weight to be a pretty crappy measure (I do weigh myself) so tend to see how much stronger I get and how I look.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Worked triceps today. Starting to look quite fat but determined to push this until April next year for strength.



The way your wife cooks food, it’s a miracle you’re not 350#!! 

You look great and a few extra lb’s in the pursuit of strength is part of the game. You have the discipline and knowledge to shed it come April, be graceful on yourself Tarmy. 

You bust your ass in there…eat big + lift big = mass. Bulking comes with a little extra fluff, it’s winter!

Looking at that pot roast and that apple pie put 5 pounds on me and I didn’t even have a bite  :Wink: 

Bulk away brother

----------


## tarmyg

Not updated for a bit. Been using a CGM on my arm to record glucose levels. Something I would recommend everyone tries. Very useful data there. 

Pretty fat at the moment but definitely getting stronger. Not able to bench due to my shoulder but everything else is good to go. Squatting 375x5 at the moment so that part feels good. Going to push through as planned and start dieting in March/April timeframe.

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty awesome day working back. Eating like a mofo and have not been this fat in YEARS but fuck it. Got to see this through. I played around with my CGM thing a bit more and modeled the data a bit using some simple software and updated my glucose thread with that, or doing so after this reply :-)

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

With the way your wife cooks, it’s a miracle you’re not 400#!!

----------


## Cylon357

> Pretty awesome day working back. *Eating like a mofo* and have not been this fat in YEARS but fuck it. Got to see this through. I played around with my CGM thing a bit more and modeled the data a bit using some simple software and updated my glucose thread with that, or doing so after this reply :-)


Man, that MK677 is a monster! Good stuff but man, a great white shark has nothing on me on MK... eating machine!

----------


## tarmyg

Fat AF but squatting 405 which is big for me. Shoulder is fucked so no heavy push movements but everything else is going well. Had to change my workouts to 3x3 with a 1-min rest as work is a bit heavy. No clue how optimal that is but not much of a choice. 

Worked chest today.

----------


## charger69

> Fat AF but squatting 405 which is big for me. Shoulder is fucked so no heavy push movements but everything else is going well. Had to change my workouts to 3x3 with a 1-min rest as work is a bit heavy. No clue how optimal that is but not much of a choice. 
> 
> Worked chest today.


You might want to try some GVT- German Volume training. I do it a little different than you read. 
I do each muscle group 1x week. Take a weight you can do 20 reps with and do 10 sets of 10 reps. By the time you are to the 6th or 7th set, you should be struggling. 1 minute rest between sets. 
I like it because it does not tax the joints like the heavy weight does. 

BTW- Looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Fat AF but squatting 405 which is big for me. Shoulder is fucked so no heavy push movements but everything else is going well. Had to change my workouts to 3x3 with a 1-min rest as work is a bit heavy. No clue how optimal that is but not much of a choice. 
> 
> Worked chest today.




On some of my heavier push days, I’ll rest up to 3 or 4 minutes sometimes. Especially if I’m doing low volume/heavy weight.

Bench for instance, I go two minutes for everything over 225. 3 minutes for 300 and 4 minutes for 400.

Doubt I’ll ever have to wait 5 minutes between sets, lol  :Wink: 

Looking good! Tis the season…of eating!

----------


## tarmyg

> On some of my heavier push days, Ill rest up to 3 or 4 minutes sometimes. Especially if Im doing low volume/heavy weight.
> 
> Bench for instance, I go two minutes for everything over 225. 3 minutes for 300 and 4 minutes for 400.
> 
> Doubt Ill ever have to wait 5 minutes between sets, lol 
> 
> Looking good! Tis the seasonof eating!


400 bench.

My quick workout today.

----------


## tarmyg

> You might want to try some GVT- German Volume training. I do it a little different than you read. 
> I do each muscle group 1x week. Take a weight you can do 20 reps with and do 10 sets of 10 reps. By the time you are to the 6th or 7th set, you should be struggling. 1 minute rest between sets. 
> I like it because it does not tax the joints like the heavy weight does. 
> 
> BTW- Looking good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to understand this one. You are running the same muscle group from different angles using 10x10? Or you go in and do, i.e., bicep curls 10x10 and go home?

----------


## tarmyg

Wife made salmon burgers for lunch.

----------


## tarmyg

Reindeer filet with some blueberry sauce. Greek cheese on the side with roasted vegetables.

----------


## wango

> Reindeer filet with some blueberry sauce. Greek cheese on the side with roasted vegetables.


Now thats a fine reward for pulling Santas sleigh mere days ago. That said, it looks incredible. The veggies look spectacular and I really think that blueberry sauce would be insanely good with meat. A nice red wine with that? 

Fat? Come on? Then again you got mighty lean & cut this Summer, so its all relative. 

Happy holidays!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I’ve made elk steaks with a blueberry sauce and it was amazing. The goat cheese looks so good with it and is such a smart choice because reindeer is so lean, need a little fat to cut it with. Color me impressed (as always by the sheer deliciousness you post) as if you’re not yummy enough big boy  :Wink: 

Happy New Year Tarmy!! Season’s greetings to you and the girls!!

----------


## wango

> I’ve made elk steaks with a blueberry sauce and it was amazing. The goat cheese looks so good with it and is such a smart choice because reindeer is so lean, need a little fat to cut it with. !


Convinced, exploring the blueberry sauce.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Convinced, exploring the blueberry sauce.


Apologies for the temporary hi jack Tarmy <3


https://honest-food.net/venison-recipe-blueberry-sauce/

https://www.readersdigest.ca/food/re...ueberry-sauce/


The real deal would be to harvest the game AND the berries. I shot doe but sprouts provided the berries  :Wink: 
Lol

----------


## tarmyg

> Apologies for the temporary hi jack Tarmy <3
> 
> 
> https://honest-food.net/venison-recipe-blueberry-sauce/
> 
> https://www.readersdigest.ca/food/re...ueberry-sauce/
> 
> 
> The real deal would be to harvest the game AND the berries. I shot doe but sprouts provided the berries 
> Lol


Food topics are always welcome in this thread and so are you old fuckers.

----------


## tarmyg

Got a new brand of plunger with thread on it that is EXTREMELY helpful when pushing in oil.

----------


## tarmyg

New year same goals. Wine women and song or how is it? 

Did chest and biceps today. Only a few weeks left on this cycle. Ordered some MK677 without melatonin in it. I tried melatonin by itself and could not through the day so hoping that without it Ill get the benefits without the tiredness. Ill report on it.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

The bulk is showing Tarmy! The MK alone makes me groggy, not sure how you did it with the melatonin? I’m about 6 weeks into my 3 month MK run and definitely hold more water, have increased my appetite which is why I started it and can tell my skin and nails look better and are growing faster.

Downside is the tingling in my hands is insane. I already have some carpal tunnel but with the MK it’s next level. 

I’ve been using the liquid form, from MA research but I did use a European company last year that Sil recommended and it was legit too. 

Do you use a liquid or pill? Notice anything from it?

Anyways, looking beefy brother. Great work!

----------


## tarmyg

> Ive been using the liquid form, from MA research but I did use a European company last year that Sil recommended and it was legit too. 
> 
> Do you use a liquid or pill? Notice anything from it?
> 
> Anyways, looking beefy brother. Great work!


I had some From MA I on my last visit home. But the melatonin kills me. 

Now I got the same as you. Ive used them since moving here. They are super professional and solid. Ill get it Monday, Ill report back on my findings after that. 

Appreciate the beefy comment but as you very well know, cant for the life of me see it except the fat part. That insecurity/inadequacy BS or whatever it is Ill have to live with. 

Todays training:

----------


## tarmyg

Felt pretty good today. Food intake is down as I am waiting for my new MK to arrive. Hope that will work better. Planning cutting cycle right now and hope that starting around mid February would be enough. Sitting pretty still and stable at 213-215. Pretty small in this neighborhood but good for me. It been stable at that weight ever before. 

Hope to get that up to 220-225 before the cut. 

Todays training.

----------


## tarmyg

Done with the bulk. The new MK677 from rec chem made me equally tired and been going for quite a few months so need a break so Im in shape for the summer cut. Break is almost 45-days as I start March 1. Sort of an arbitrary start date but gives me around 12-weeks until almost summer. Ended up at 214# after MK677 waterless was done and a few days stabilizing. Decent considering my issues eating a lot of food when bulking. 

Here is the summer cut. Cost is around $2000 for that whole thing if anyone is curious. Cant reveal individual prices as that is against the rules though. First time running tren -e and not ace so hopefully that will go well. 

HGH 5UI/day
Tren-E 300mg/wk
Mast-E 700mg/wk
Test-E 250mg/wk
T3/T4 60mg/240mg ED
Clen (Only last 2-3 weeks) 40mg/day
Proviron 75mg/day

Thats it. Good session today. Need another chest exercise to add in but as the shoulder is hurting its hard to find something that fits.

----------


## tarmyg

Whole family down in Covid so guess Ill take some time off

----------


## wango

> Thats it. Good session today. Need another chest exercise to add in but as the shoulder is hurting its hard to find something that fits.


Decline cable flies always worked for me. For the starting position, the handles should already be a touch below the shoulders. A variety of machines (particularly the machine lateral raise) are a God send when the shoulders start to go. Due to the different angle/arc of motion (elbows pointed more towards the feet instead of laterally) I was still able to do close grip bench with an Olympic bar as well, I just couldnt bring the bar close to my chest.

Sorry to hear about the Covid stuff, I hope everyone stays as well as can be.

----------


## tarmyg

Back in the gym today. Covid was pretty mild for the whole family. 

Wango, Ill look at using the cables. I use a pec dec now and the seat in the highest position making the should be below the chest. Folded elbow also help. Some light weight bench is ok, I.e., #200x12x3.

----------


## wango

> Back in the gym today. Covid was pretty mild for the whole family. 
> 
> Wango, Ill look at using the cables. I use a pec dec now and the seat in the highest position making the should be below the chest. Folded elbow also help. Some light weight bench is ok, I.e., #200x12x3.


Light at 200#, kudos to you T. Now please dont tell me theyre 200# dumbbells. 

Good luck with the shoulder and hey, more food pics please.

----------


## tarmyg

Not posted for a while. About a week+ out from starting my summer diet. Wife is feeding me well as usual. Had half a chicken and crushed roasted potatoes for dinner. Was just as good as it looks.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Checking in on you brother!! Hope you’re doing great and always rooting from afar.

(I like to think to I stop by for the encouragement but I stick around for the food porn  :Wink:  )

Keep at it ya beast!

----------


## tarmyg

Second week on summer cut 2022. Spent this workweek in London but somehow managed to stay on point. Amazing. 

Flying back now and on the plane where a guy refuses to wear a mask. Became completely belligerent and he and his whole family got removed. Must have felt great for his wife who was carrying their ~1year old daughter off the plane while everyone cheering on. Delayed of course due to this complete moron. Many ways to demonstrate your hate towards rules but this seem stupidly unproductive. 

Only second week on the cycle and went with all Euro pharmacy this time from PSL. Seems pretty solid. 

Added in a lot of cardio in the routine also. Not only for the diet though. Do a lot of trekking in the summer and Id like to feel like Im not dying.

----------


## tarmyg

Diet is on point and lost one hole on my belt I use to measure. Completely vegetarian day today for some reason. Spent 30-min on a rower and then 30-min stretching.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Second week on summer cut 2022. Spent this workweek in London but somehow managed to stay on point. Amazing. 
> 
> Flying back now and on the plane where a guy refuses to wear a mask. Became completely belligerent and he and his whole family got removed. Must have felt great for his wife who was carrying their ~1year old daughter off the plane while everyone cheering on. Delayed of course due to this complete moron. Many ways to demonstrate your hate towards rules but this seem stupidly unproductive. 
> 
> Only second week on the cycle and went with all Euro pharmacy this time from PSL. Seems pretty solid. 
> 
> Added in a lot of cardio in the routine also. Not only for the diet though. Do a lot of trekking in the summer and I’d like to feel like I’m not dying.


 People never cease to amaze me. Way to embarrass your family and throw everyone’s schedule off. Ass clown…

PSL, eh? Ok, good to know. Hope you’re doing great brother!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Diet is on point and lost one hole on my belt I use to measure. Completely vegetarian day today for some reason. Spent 30-min on a rower and then 30-min stretching.


Vegetarian and cardio?!


You start wearing yoga pants and we’re going to have to have a talk. 

My luck I’ll inadvertently check out your ass  :Wink:

----------


## tarmyg

Diet is going pretty stellar this year. Just finished week 5 and feel great. Muscles starting to poke out behind all that fat. Should look damn awesome this year. Pretty slow updating this log but way to much other shit going down. Company put me at a 40% increase in sales this year so got to put my best foot forward. As pre-sales tech I luckily got some great sales guys to rely on. 

Sex life is dead. Anyone married 22+ years like me knows exactly what I am talking about.

Ok, done rambling.

----------


## tarmyg

At least shoulders are coming along. Got a few weeks left to go and around 12lb left of fat to burn off.

----------


## Obs

> Second week on summer cut 2022. Spent this workweek in London but somehow managed to stay on point. Amazing. 
> 
> Flying back now and on the plane where a guy refuses to wear a mask. Became completely belligerent and he and his whole family got removed. Must have felt great for his wife who was carrying their ~1year old daughter off the plane while everyone cheering on. Delayed of course due to this complete moron. Many ways to demonstrate your hate towards rules but this seem stupidly unproductive. 
> 
> Only second week on the cycle and went with all Euro pharmacy this time from PSL. Seems pretty solid. 
> 
> Added in a lot of cardio in the routine also. Not only for the diet though. Do a lot of trekking in the summer and I’d like to feel like I’m not dying.


That was me on the plane and she was just a side chick. 
I farted as I got off there too.

----------


## tarmyg

Definitely starting to see the improvements.

----------


## charger69

Damn:: you have come a long way!! 
Looking great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Leg veins are coming in. ~12lb of fat left.

----------


## tarmyg

Always fun to take pictures when Im not a fat slob.

----------


## tarmyg

Really fucking hard with the diet the last 4-weeks. Traveled 4 out of 5 weeks. Stuck on the weight but pretty happy where Im at. Will be a natural diet pause end of June while visiting mom and dad in Upstate NY. Going to push for the ripped stomach after that. 

Planning a new cycle to switch out the current one. Thinking of only changing Tren for Primo and keeping everything else the same but not sure yet. 

Veins in legs are showing pretty well, at least directly after a workout

----------


## tarmyg

Got around 6-8 lb of fat around the midsection left and then I should be done. This will probably take into September as I got massive amounts of travel this summer.

----------


## Cylon357

Junkies would love to have those arm veins! Good work!

----------


## tarmyg

After one week in DC seeing all the sites and one week checking in on mom and dad Im back in Sweden and back on diet

----------


## Cylon357

tarmyg. two months ago: ugh I feel so fat

also tarmyg, today:




> 


Good job, brother!

----------


## tarmyg

> tarmyg. two months ago: ugh I feel so fat
> 
> also tarmyg, today:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, brother!


Much appreciated

----------


## charger69

What the hell have you been doing??? Your delts look much bigger than the last pic I remember. 
Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

> What the hell have you been doing??? Your delts look much bigger than the last pic I remember. 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went all natural. No more steroids . I grow better that way. Yeah, no, probably an illusion To Be Honest. Its really the same.

----------


## charger69

> Went all natural. No more steroids. I grow better that way. Yeah, no, probably an illusion To Be Honest. Its really the same.


Me too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Took some vanity pictures seeing how much left for defined abs. My guesstimate is Im around 12% and need 9% based on experience for it to be very defined. Pretty awful at taking pictures so abs looks worse here than the reality of the situation.

----------


## tarmyg

Boom

----------


## tarmyg



----------


## tarmyg



----------

